
Show HN: A curated list of 250 startup incubators and accelerators - bozkan
https://incubatorlist.com/
======
davidajackson
Any way to add a "legitimacy" metric, whether that's notable companies,
company success rate, total market cap of graduated companies, etc.

~~~
harrisreynolds
+1 to this request and [years in business, companies funded and
unicorns/exits]

This is great for founders... I'm working on a tool for founders to create
apps without writing code [1] and anything that gives founders leverage with
capital or time is critical to success.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

~~~
bozkan
I will add all these features soon, thanks for the feedback. Your product
seems an interesting tool, good luck!

------
hamid_ra
Great resource for founders and to be founders! I bet a lot of people here
including myself will find it very useful!

~~~
hamid_ra
Also a feedback. Since you’ve already put the effort to make it a website it
might be worth add a filter tab/button so the users can filter them based on
different dimensions(e.x city, equity, ...)

~~~
bozkan
This feedback came from many other people including my wife, so my next task
is certain now:) I will add a filter based on multiple variants.

------
breck
A perhaps useful next step would be a “common app” to fill out one application
and apply to all of these at once.

~~~
bozkan
Someone else also had suggested it. Then I started contacting some
accelerators about such a feature. They seemed very interested in it.

It is a bit challenging to implement, but would be very useful. After your
feedback, this feature is now validated, and among my todo list!

~~~
breck
Cool. Happy to provide feedback (maybe even some implementation help if that
would be helpful) as this might be something I would use and certainly would
recommend it to folks. The SUS community would love this, I think, though I
suspect you’ve already talked about it in there.

~~~
bozkan
Sorry for answering you so late Breck. I realized I missed your reply (I was
trying to recover from some painful flu)

It would be great to get more feedback and any kind of help. I am now
contacting you by e-mail. Thanks!

------
acosmism
masschallenge appears to be missing from the list. is this only targeting for-
profit accelerators?

~~~
bozkan
no, it is targeting any type of accelerators & incubator. my fault, forgot it.
Thanks a lot for reminding me!

------
kotlinmaster
Appreciate your huge effort. Why did you decide to curate such a list?

~~~
bozkan
I've recently applied to many programs with my startup, Episolo.com, which is
a marketplace for startup mentorship. When I realized my bookmark list was too
long just for me, I decided to make a simple website and share them with other
people.

------
UnusualTan
Nice list. It'd be nice to have a few more filters though.

~~~
bozkan
thanks! Filters are on the way, will be live in 1-2 days!

------
gshdg
Have you considered a filter by location?

~~~
bozkan
Yes, filtering by multiple factors such as location, categor etc. is the most
requested feature. It is nearly finished and will be available soon.

------
lifecreator
Do you have a plan on monetizing this?

~~~
bozkan
Currently, no. I may consider it as a traffic resource to my other projects.

